# Beardie Sleeping In Water???



## Adamhoward1 (Dec 9, 2008)

Woke up this morning to find my bearded dragon asleep in this water bowl. I paniced a little and pocked him to see if he was alive. He did wake. I checked his temperature to see if it risen, but it hadnt. 

Any reason why he might of done this? Should I upgrade to the bigger water bowl just in case he wants to do this again? Because at the moment he still has the smaller one we got when we brought him. 

Cheers,
Adam


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Beardies will sleep anywhere.
Rather than puting a bigger bowl in you could always take the existing one out as they don't need it. Some will drink from a water bowl but it can raise humidity and cause issues.


----------



## darko26 (Dec 16, 2008)

i would get one he can fit in 2 of my bearded's used to love having bath, :lol2: i never found anything wrong with them doing it, even snake lay in there water for few hours or more,

lee


----------



## Caboose (Dec 13, 2008)

aye tbh take it out, can cause respitory infections and stops him from doing it again

if you want to leave it in put it as far into the cool end as you can

i personaly dont have 1, i just take my 2 beardies to water every couple of days


----------



## Adamhoward1 (Dec 9, 2008)

May consider taking it out. What do you mean take them to water every couple of days?


----------



## darko26 (Dec 16, 2008)

Meko said:


> Beardies will sleep anywhere.
> Rather than puting a bigger bowl in you could always take the existing one out as they don't need it. Some will drink from a water bowl but it can raise humidity and cause issues.


i see where your coming from but that depends on the size of viv?

i never had humidity problem myself i had single dragons in 3 foot and a pair in 5-2-2

my honest appinion is keep a water bowl even if not make it bigger all my dragons used to drink i set up camera to find out lol they only did it when i wasn't about cheeky mothers:lol2:


----------



## mangotango (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine sleep anywhere up our bin in my fiancees shoe on there basking spot, under there basking spot, under the radiator..... was probably comfortable mine got in its water bowl and swum round in circles for 5mins once.


----------



## darko26 (Dec 16, 2008)

Adamhoward1 said:


> May consider taking it out. What do you mean take them to water every couple of days?


what size is your viv?


----------



## Adamhoward1 (Dec 9, 2008)

I am getting a much bigger viv soon. Not sure on the size but it will be bloody massive. Would a small little water bowl in the cool end of a big viv really raise the humidity?


----------



## Adamhoward1 (Dec 9, 2008)

darko26 said:


> what size is your viv?


The new one will be 1100 x 600mm. Not sure what that is in foot, sorry. Will only be a matter of days before he goes into it now.


----------



## darko26 (Dec 16, 2008)

Adamhoward1 said:


> I am getting a much bigger viv soon. Not sure on the size but it will be bloody massive. Would a small little water bowl in the cool end of a big viv really raise the humidity?


i got big bowl at cool end of my 5 foot viv never had any humidity problems at all then again had average bowl in my 3 foot viv's never had a problem either

but choice is yours

lee


----------



## darko26 (Dec 16, 2008)

Adamhoward1 said:


> The new one will be 1100 x 600. Not sure what that is in foot, sorry. Will only be a matter of days before he goes into it now.


 
roughly 4-2 foot 

i'd have a boiwl at cool end just keep water clean everyday and should be fine
you'll know if got humididty problem you'll see the viv steam up from inside

does it do that now?

lee


----------



## darko26 (Dec 16, 2008)

and if want to train your beardeds to drink get seringe and put bearded by water bowl splash sering in water and put little bit on his./hers mouths after couple of days they do open mouth wanting the water

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Adamhoward1 (Dec 9, 2008)

No no no... Never steamed up in side before.


Cheers for your help mate


----------



## Caboose (Dec 13, 2008)

take them to water - just take them to a running tap

no i never had a problem, but i got a dead locusts in there constantly, that was just irritating, and stank


----------



## Adam_sg (Oct 13, 2008)

My fella uses his waterbowl as a toilet, very civilised


----------



## darko26 (Dec 16, 2008)

Adam_sg said:


> My fella uses his waterbowl as a toilet, very civilised


 
lol one of mine used to till i trained it that water was to drink,


----------



## darko26 (Dec 16, 2008)

*to all people replying saying take water out*

may i ask the size of your viv's?


----------



## jaf2212 (May 10, 2008)

When I first got my BD she was is a 3x1.5x1.5 viv and I had a water bowl in there, it was used to sit in, go to the toilet in asd the crix was always in it. She is now in a 6x2x3 viv and has no water bowl as she would turn it up side down.

I now don't use any water bowls and get the BD dragons out every couple of days to give them water.


----------



## darko26 (Dec 16, 2008)

jaf2212 said:


> When I first got my BD she was is a 3x1.5x1.5 viv and I had a water bowl in there, it was used to sit in, go to the toilet in asd the crix was always in it. She is now in a 6x2x3 viv and has no water bowl as she would turn it up side down.
> 
> I now don't use any water bowls and get the BD dragons out every couple of days to give them water.


 
thats fair enough if they keep turning it over but for the viv to just get humid im thinking may be to small of a viv?


----------



## Lizardlady (Mar 29, 2007)

I've had a few beardies who like to swim and splash in their water so never had an issue.

I would just keep an eye on it to see if it was just a one off.


----------



## bmth girl (Apr 18, 2008)

I have never had a water bowl in the viv, complete waste of time and another chance of getting bacteria if not cleaned thoroughly, bds get all the water that they need in the diet and correct environment..:whistling2:​


----------

